# Re-excisions



## cynthiaj54 (Jul 16, 2008)

A biopsy was done and showed invasive basal cell carcinoma with involvement of the deep margin.  When the patient came back in for a re-
excision the path report states 1)features consisitent with previous biopsy site; 2) no evidence of residual basal cell carcinoma.   How do I code this?
Thanks so much.


----------



## dmaec (Jul 16, 2008)

you still use the dx code of BCC. The procedure (11600-11646 depending) code would need a modifier .58 on it for the re-excision if it's performed during the global period of the other excision.  (thankfully, it's gone now - guess they got it all the second time!) 

oh, and you can code the repair code also, IF it's an intermediate or complex repair.


----------

